# Percentage conversion to grams



## brewtopbeer (24/3/15)

I'm doing an extract brew and I need to know what the % is with malt and grain?? Someone please convert for me.

OG - 1.054
FG - 1.015
ABV - 5.2%
IBU - 32
EBC - 67
Vol - 20lt
Eff - 70%

Malts

73% Pale Malt - Briess 2 Row
10% Munich
8% Medium Crystal (60L)
6% Chocolate Malt
3% Black Patent

Hops

BIttering @ 60mins = 27Ibu - can someone please advise best bittering for this style I have the following hops:

Chinook, Warrior, Summit, Millennium, Cascade, Centennial etc etc

Flavor Hops @ 5mins = 5ibu - planning to use cascade

Yeast

WLP023 - Burton Yeast - cos whitelabs says its excellent for porters and stouts


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/3/15)

Work out the total grain bill weight, then just the total weight by the % and you will have your answer


----------



## brewtopbeer (24/3/15)

Thanks for your feedback mate!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/3/15)

So your wanting to know the weights of each % of grain your using ?


----------



## QldKev (24/3/15)

Maybe just start 1 thread on this???

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85733-percentage-conversion-to-grams/#entry1274376



*Moderator*
I've locked this thread, unless OP explains why we need another thread on the same topic


----------

